# New Furry Porn Manga!



## Kimew (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello everyone! I'm posting on here to kind of *promote* my new furry porn manga! Now the reason why it's on here is because depending on it's popularity I will continue it. So if anyone would look at it, do you like it so far? 

www.furaffinity.net: Neighborly Intrusion Page 1 by Kimew
(It comes in 6 pages, links in the description)

** Please let  me know if this isn't allowed! Since I am wanting to know what everyone thinks of it, I thought this would be the proper place to put this**

Thank you!


----------



## Katriel (Apr 20, 2016)

Your style makes them look super cute! Not sure about the last page's pacing but I bet it would make sense if I saw more ... ;P

... huh, you draw manga pages for $25? Neat, must be able to draw them pretty quick (or hoping to practice it a lot). If I ever have 200 bucks and an idea for an 8 page comic I'll know where to look. ^^


----------



## Kimew (Apr 20, 2016)

Katriel said:


> Your style makes them look super cute! Not sure about the last page's pacing but I bet it would make sense if I saw more ... ;P
> 
> ... huh, you draw manga pages for $25? Neat, must be able to draw them pretty quick (or hoping to practice it a lot). If I ever have 200 bucks and an idea for an 8 page comic I'll know where to look. ^^



Aww thank you! I am starting to draft out the rest of the chapter, it'll make more sense xD I'm glad you like it and thank you for the watch! I actually went trough a revision earlier today on my manga page prices and haven't changed them yet on furaffinity. However since you caught it I'll honor that price if you ever do commission  I draw them pretty fast, it makes my friends jealous.. It's around 45-60 min per page or so and then editing is a little longer. Overall a page may be 2 hours or so depending on the page detail.


----------



## Katriel (Apr 20, 2016)

Ah, that is quick! Though still worth more than $25 a page, yes. What with the whole communication thing 2 hours might grow to 3 and such ... x)

Trying my hand at sequential art without any specific practice in it takes forever it seems like >< Though that's probably the fault of trying to make it painting-style, I don't have training in trying to do screentones and not satisfied with my lines outside digital (which I don't have the software/hardware for right now).

Links might work nicer hidden under Previous Page / Next Page text, if you can work that out.


----------



## Kimew (Apr 20, 2016)

Katriel said:


> Ah, that is quick! Though still worth more than $25 a page, yes. What with the whole communication thing 2 hours might grow to 3 and such ... x)
> 
> Trying my hand at sequential art without any specific practice in it takes forever it seems like >< Though that's probably the fault of trying to make it painting-style, I don't have training in trying to do screentones and not satisfied with my lines outside digital (which I don't have the software/hardware for right now).
> 
> Links might work nicer hidden under Previous Page / Next Page text, if you can work that out.



Yeah typically the approval communication does take longer thus a longer commission time. 
I find that doing an artistic painting style is realistically longer than just ink and digital color. I use the program manga studio 5
Which I think goes by clip studio now?  If you ever have the $ to buy that I recommend it. That or sai but I don't know much about that one.

I don't know how to hide the links, is there a shortcut for that?


----------



## Katriel (Apr 20, 2016)

Kimew said:


> Yeah typically the approval communication does take longer thus a longer commission time.
> I find that doing an artistic painting style is realistically longer than just ink and digital color. I use the program manga studio 5
> Which I think goes by clip studio now?  If you ever have the $ to buy that I recommend it. That or sai but I don't know much about that one.
> 
> I don't know how to hide the links, is there a shortcut for that?



Check out this page for BBCode: User:StalkerAT/Furaffinity Tags and Codes - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia
Especially the section on comic navigation links in submissions at the bottom! Looks helpful


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 22, 2016)

Woah. Jumpin' right on in there aren't we? :V
Well, you did specify it's porn after all but i have no idea who's who or what their relationship is. There's so little dialogue and what little there is so far is suuuuper "porny". if that's what you're shooting for, that's great but if you're aiming to tell a story (sexy or otherwise), you need more material to establish a setting, characters, their relationship, etc. So far, without proper context, it looks like someone's about to get flat-out raped... -And unless that's what your intention is, i'd try to add a little more context to the seen. You might have that info in your head but we, the readers, can only make assumptions.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 22, 2016)

ew


----------



## Kimew (Apr 22, 2016)

Katriel said:


> Check out this page for BBCode: User:StalkerAT/Furaffinity Tags and Codes - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia
> Especially the section on comic navigation links in submissions at the bottom! Looks helpful


Awesome thank you! I will most definately update it!


----------



## Kimew (Apr 22, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Woah. Jumpin' right on in there aren't we? :V
> Well, you did specify it's porn after all but i have no idea who's who or what their relationship is. There's so little dialogue and what little there is so far is suuuuper "porny". if that's what you're shooting for, that's great but if you're aiming to tell a story (sexy or otherwise), you need more material to establish a setting, characters, their relationship, etc. So far, without proper context, it looks like someone's about to get flat-out raped... -And unless that's what your intention is, i'd try to add a little more context to the seen. You might have that info in your head but we, the readers, can only make assumptions.



Yeah It's mainly to be super porny. I think i mentioned in the original descriptions (I wanna say) that is may or may not be continued depending on it's popularity. There are some plot twists that I intend to put in so it's not what you think it may be. If I do continue it, there will of course be more in depth details on the characters but as of right now its still "teaser" material.  I tend to do this with my teaser material since it's straight to the point (if that makes any sense at all) but there's more than meets the eye. I know it's not that way to the reader right now though ^^' I apologize. I'm thinking if I do continue it that it will only be 1 chapter or so. Something fairly short.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 25, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with a little pron. i'm still super curious what's going on with the characters and setting though. And no, that's not something you want to draw out and tease right off the bat with a story; at least not in such a suggestive context. (or lack thereof) At least give some sort of establishing shot so we know where these characters are. There's got to be reasons for why two strangers would meet in their undies and a towel. At first, i thought the characters know each other and were at home. Also, the lines, "Who are you", and, "i'm calling the cops", suggests a lot of different rapey assumptions could be made. That could be a bad thing or a good thing... But the problem isn't that you're giving porn a story, it's that you're not giving _enough_ of the story, which can be extremely off-putting if your setting is so ambiguous. i'd say either keep your lines vague enough that readers can fill in their own plot holes or give more context clues. -Unless, of course, these characters are a one-off and you don't plan on writing more (emphasis on writing), i would say just skip the words and concentrate on the art. You can always just tell the story (some would say better) and storyboard the sexual encounter without dialogue altogether.
Ooooooooor you could expand on the rape/spontaneous fling fantasy with more of the same dialogue but you risk alienating those who don't care for that type of material.


----------

